# MoYu Weilong V2 Discussion & Personal Reviews



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 13, 2014)

I understand there is a thread made by MoYu. It was made to find the 10 testers that they wanted. Now I'm sure everyone is just as curious as I am as to how or if the cube feels any different than the V1. I figured it was easier and cleaner to make a new thread for this instead of derailing MoYu's thread which was made for its testers. 

So, Please, post your reviews/comments/opinions/facts about the V2 in this thread. I'm curious if it's in ANY way different from the V1 aside from the way the pieces are put together. Even if this is the only difference, it's possible the feel has changed due to this.


----------



## Ymir (Jan 13, 2014)

hmm... I am still trying to get the difference of the chi-long and all of the other cubes like it..


----------



## Buddybenj (Jan 13, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> I understand there is a thread made by MoYu. It was made to find the 10 testers that they wanted. Now I'm sure everyone is just as curious as I am as to how or if the cube feels any different than the V1. I figured it was easier and cleaner to make a new thread for this instead of derailing MoYu's thread which was made for its testers.
> 
> So, Please, post your reviews/comments/opinions/facts about the V2 in this thread. I'm curious if it's in ANY way different from the V1 aside from the way the pieces are put together. Even if this is the only difference, it's possible the feel has changed due to this.



I agree with having a new thread. I asked the same thing about the V2 vs V1 on another thread but didn't get any answers.


----------



## deltanator (Jan 13, 2014)

Any differences between the two? I would like to know because I'm looking into buying a weilong and don't know if I should get the v1 or v2.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 14, 2014)

deltanator said:


> Any differences between the two? I would like to know because I'm looking into buying a weilong and don't know if I should get the v1 or v2.



From the CAD pictures, it would appear that the only difference between the two is that the corner moulds have been redesigned to use three pieces of plastic so that stickerless cubes are possible. The mechanism appears identical. 

Difficult to know the impact of the slight change in design, but I'm sure there will be a load of reviews as soon as people start receiving their cubes. 

Oop, just checked on TheCubicle to see when their stock is in, and it says this:

"The most notable change is the way in which the pieces are put together, which allows stickerless variants to be produced. Other than this, the mechanism remains largely unchanged." 

So pretty much exactly what I was saying. I wouldn't expect a dramatic performance change.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 14, 2014)

If the structure of the pieces is identical aside from how they're put together, I might have to say get a V1. Sometimes with cubes that have 3 pieces put together to make a corner, they don't always stay together well and can cause very minor performance problems. I can't see how the weilong could be improved very much performance wise. The ony thing I might ask for is a "crunchier" weilong...because that's my preference.


----------



## Logical101 (Jan 14, 2014)

RubiksJake12 said:


> If the structure of the pieces is identical aside from how they're put together, I might have to say get a V1. Sometimes with cubes that have 3 pieces put together to make a corner, they don't always stay together well and can cause very minor performance problems. I can't see how the weilong could be improved very much performance wise. The ony thing I might ask for is a "crunchier" weilong...because that's my preference.



Hmm, yet there might be a little difference in the feel


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 14, 2014)

The v2 is actually crunchier than v1. 
Check out the Nick Rech video showing up solves with v2.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 14, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> The v2 is actually crunchier than v1.
> Check out the Nick Rech video showing up solves with v2.



This might appeal to me more than, the crunchy feel


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 14, 2014)

mati1242 said:


> The v2 is actually crunchier than v1.
> Check out the Nick Rech video showing up solves with v2.



Do you have the link?


----------



## stensgaard (Jan 14, 2014)

I think this is the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk9aVtc3Gq8

ps I love my stickerless v2 
but it does feel a bit different than the v1, probably because of the different plastic!


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 15, 2014)

stensgaard said:


> I think this is the link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk9aVtc3Gq8
> 
> ps I love my stickerless v2
> but it does feel a bit different than the v1, probably because of the different plastic!



Thanks. I might order one just to feel the difference.


----------



## stensgaard (Jan 16, 2014)

MarcelP: the more I use the stickerless, the more it feels like the v1 ... so I guess it's just a matter of breaking it in!
so don't buy it and expect it to be different/better ..


----------



## GnaCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone can tell me how the feel of a Black Moyu Weilong v1 differs from a Black Moyu Weilong v2?


----------



## kcl (Jan 25, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> Anyone can tell me how the feel of a Black Moyu Weilong v1 differs from a Black Moyu Weilong v2?



Read stuff above this. It's crunchier apparently. But it sounds like it breaks in to be smoother.


----------



## UB (Jan 25, 2014)

After comparing my V1 and V2, there is not difference, just the difference of speed and thats it. I didnt lube it yet so it is not to its full potential but if you already have v1, dont opt for v2 unless you want stickerless cube for practice.
Toddles!


----------



## GnaCuber (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for all your responses. I currently don't have a Weilong so I'm not sure which version to get. I might get a v2 since I really like the crunchy (something like the A5) feel.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree with GnaCuber. I prefer crunchier cubes, so I might get the V2. However, is it true that after breaking in the V2 smooths out to almost that of the V1? I'd like more confirmation of this if anyone can confirm.


----------



## nico95748 (Jan 25, 2014)

all i heard was that the only difference was how the pieces are put together


----------



## Ipawds (Jan 26, 2014)

One thing I've noticed about the v2 was that the caps keep falling off (well for mine at least). Mabey it's b/c I'm not doing my m slices/pll algs correctly, but after around 20-30 H perms, the cap just comes off.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 26, 2014)

Cap thing was apparently fixed in the newer v1s but it comes up again on the v2. My very old v1 has a center cap problem on a few of the sides so I didn't see a difference there. Paper trick solves it easily and I haven't had problems with any of the caps since.
The corners have that dip that's in the zhanchi/other dayan cubes instead of a completely smooth on the surface (where the pieces of the corners meet together). I haven't really noticed any difference in the feel other than it feels slightly scratchy (my v2 isn't completely broken in yet). The mini weilong is almost exactly like my very old v1 other than it feels slightly more stable (slightly heavier in terms of weight for both v2s) and the corners are slightly sharper. The white shade is more creamy white than greyish (may have changed since I got my super old v1 though). IMO they all feel pretty much the same, just slightly different sound and not as buttery smooth (may change after breaking in obviously).

More info:


----------



## Youcuber2 (Jan 26, 2014)

I've had my v2 for about a week. At first, the v2 was a little more scratchy than the v1. Now that it's been broken in, there's pretty much no difference in feel at all. I actually did a blind test with the v1 and v2 and could only tell the difference half the time. I don't think that there's enough of a difference from the 2 cubes to get a v2 if you already have a v1.


----------



## Soren333 (Jan 26, 2014)

The stickered v2 is the same as a stickerless v2 right?


----------



## JKNK (Jan 26, 2014)

The only difference between the v1 and the v2 is that the v2 has better corner cutting. Some reviews said that the v2 is more controllable and almost the same speed.


----------



## UB (Jan 31, 2014)

I cant really feel any difference just the the V2 is loud and crunchy and the V1 is smooth and not loud.
Sticking with my V1 for timebeing


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 31, 2014)

How loud and crunchy?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> How loud and crunchy?



Exactly as loud and crunchy as a brand new WeiLong V1. It's the same cube with a different way of constructing the pieces!!!


----------



## Lchu613 (Jan 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Exactly as loud and crunchy as a brand new WeiLong V1. It's the same cube with a different way of constructing the pieces!!!



I also don't know why it would feel any different in theory, but most people say the v2 is crunchier/crispier than the v1.
Although I suspect it might have to do with either breaking in or the corner assembly.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

IMO purely breaking in. I have a brand new WeiLong. I may keep it that way until I can try a V2. I'm not planning on buying one. I have 3 V1s.


----------



## Emily Wang (Feb 3, 2014)

i got mine last week. will upload a solve video tomorrow hopefully. my V1 is kind of slow-ish and gunky whereas the V2 that i got is a lot faster and is also a bit louder and crunchier feeling. it has a nice feel but i get better times with the V1.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 3, 2014)

I think that the difference in noise and feeling likely comes down to lube/breaking in. My V2 is much smoother and quieter than my V1, whereas most people's V2s are louder and crunchier.


----------



## Seryague (Feb 17, 2014)

Finally, which one is better, v2 or v1?


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 17, 2014)

Seryague said:


> Finally, which one is better, v2 or v1?



The only difference between the v1 and the v2 is the corner design, which makes the v2 more of a downgrade. In my review I talk about that:


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 17, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> The only difference between the v1 and the v2 is the corner design, which makes the v2 more of a downgrade. In my review I talk about that:



How do you know it's a downgrade? Do you have one? I like the V2 better, but the only real difference is the feeling.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> How do you know it's a downgrade? Do you have one? I like the V2 better, but the only real difference is the feeling.


Well, everything is exactly the same, so the feeling will only be different because of the lubing/breaking in etc., the only difference is that the are corners are 3 pieces now. The 2 piece design was one of the benefits mentioned in my review of the MoYu WeiLong v1.


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 17, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Well, everything is exactly the same, so the feeling will only be different because of the lubing/breaking in etc., the only difference is that the are corners are 3 pieces now. The 2 piece design was one of the benefits mentioned in my review of the MoYu WeiLong v1.



okso the post I made a few weeks ago was kinda wrong, there is a difference in the feeling because of the corner design and a slightly harder plastic. 

You might not want to tell people which cube is better unless you own both


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> okso the post I made a few weeks ago was kinda wrong, there is a difference in the feeling because of the corner design and a slightly harder plastic.
> 
> You might not want to tell people which cube is better unless you own both



The corner design won't make a different feeling. The corner is exactly the same, only it's put together different. I didn't know anything about harder plastic? You know, the difference in lubing etc. can really make a big difference . . .


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 17, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> The corner design won't make a different feeling. The corner is exactly the same, only it's put together different. I didn't know anything about harder plastic? You know, the difference in lubing etc. can really make a big difference . . .



the shape is the same but because the stalks are more flexible and have slightly sharper angles, the feeling is more crunchy. 

Trust me, I actually have the cube.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> the shape is the same but because the stalks are more flexible and have slightly sharper angles, the feeling is more crunchy.
> 
> Trust me, I actually have the cube.



Ok. Is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 17, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Ok. Is it worth the upgrade?



nope. The 54.5mm one is though, in my opinion.


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> nope. The 54.5mm one is though, in my opinion.



Why is it better? Thanks for helping!


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 17, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> Why is it better? Thanks for helping!



my review:


----------



## AmazingCuber (Feb 17, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> my review:



great video, it helped me a lot. I subbed to your channel.  
Looks like I should get the mini Weilong!


----------



## XTowncuber (Feb 17, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> great video, it helped me a lot. I subbed to your channel.
> Looks like I should get the mini Weilong!


Thank you and you're welcome


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Feb 22, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> my review:



what do you lubricate your cubes with?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 22, 2014)

Just got the mini one today. The cube is heavier than my mini f/s and my 57mm Zhanchi, so it'll kinda take long for me to get used to it. Out of the box, it locks up quite a bit. I loosened all sides by almost 1.5 full turns from stock tensions, that setting is comfortable for me. I'll lube it tomorrow and break it in a bit more maybe. Which lube works best for this? For core and pieces separately?


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 22, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Out of the box, it locks up quite a bit.



That is exessive plastic which will disapear in 100 solves or so. I lubed core and pieces with CRC silicone spray.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 22, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Which lube works best for this? For core and pieces separately?



I used 50k traxxas with 1 drop of maru for mine (both pieces and core) and it's awesome. Lighter lube works too.


----------



## Soren333 (Feb 22, 2014)

Yuxuibbs said:


> I used 50k traxxas with 1 drop of maru for mine (both pieces and core) and it's awesome. Lighter lube works too.



How long does maru lube last on the pieces?


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 22, 2014)

From my experience Maru only lasts at most a few days on its own, but when you mix it in with diff oil/Lubix it'll kind of mix in a bit and make the diff oil a bit faster maybe. Don't know what really happens to it since it looks like it beads up on the dff oil though. Maybe it dries out and the dried-up Maru mixes in.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 23, 2014)

Soren333 said:


> How long does maru lube last on the pieces?



Not that long but longer than if you only used maru to lube the pieces. It makes the cube feel buttery (which I like and is the main reason why I use it).


----------



## GnaCuber (Feb 23, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> Just got the mini one today. The cube is heavier than my mini f/s and my 57mm Zhanchi, so it'll kinda take long for me to get used to it. Out of the box, it locks up quite a bit. I loosened all sides by almost 1.5 full turns from stock tensions, that setting is comfortable for me. I'll lube it tomorrow and break it in a bit more maybe. Which lube works best for this? For core and pieces separately?



Which one will be your main for OH? Also, can you compare the 3 cubes in terms of feel and performance?


----------



## CoconutHead (Feb 27, 2014)

Ive had all three moyus. And the V2 is the exact same mechanism as the V1. The V2 consequently feels exactly the same as the V2. Any discrepencies is simply due to the fact that all cubes (i.e. Comparing 2 V1s) and inherently different. 

However, with that said, the mini feels incredibly skoother than the V1 and V2. When turning the V1/V2, you can "feel" the ridges of the pieces. With the mini for some reason, the cube feels very 'tight/close' and so it turns smoothly all the way round. I dunno if its just my cube but mine definitely feels smoother. Its actually convinced me to use the mini over the V2 due to the feeling (i prefer V2 size).


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 27, 2014)

GnaCuber said:


> Also, can you compare the 3 cubes in terms of feel and performance?



The 57mm v1 and v2 are basically the same cube. The only difference is how the corners are put together. The feel and everything is the same. Obviously the v2 corners can split (and temporarily make the cube feel slightly less smooth until you make the corners go together correctly again) when you drop the cube on a corner just like all the other cubes that have corners split like that.

(rant) The mini v2 in my experience is a lot harder to tension and doesn't corner cut quite as much as the regular size weilongs. The mini v2 doesn't exactly feel like a weilong. IMO it feels a lot like an F2 with modern corner cutting abilities.
I'm very slightly disappointed in the mini v2 because corner cutting isn't quite as easy as the v1 (when doing OH solves). I lock up a lot more and get worse singles/averages because of the corner cutting "issue". I also over turn a lot because I was coming from a mini fangshi shuangren. When I don't get "lockups" due to the corner cutting/over turning, I get amazing singles (multiple 12.xx to 14.xx singles when I normally average ~18-20). I mostly wanted the mini weilong for OH and replace my fangshi illusion. I'm basically stuck between getting amazing singles (weilong) and consistent averages (fangshi illusion) and I would rather choose consistent averages for competition. (/rant)

I'm thinking about changing the springs in my mini weilong when I have time to something softer to see if it makes any difference. I'll post here if/when I do it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 28, 2014)

That's a good point about the springs, perhaps they used regular 57mm springs in the smaller cube, which could lead to it being a bit different to tension. 
May I suggest trying Fangshi springs? They're really soft compared to other types I've tried in spring swaps. In fact I might try it myself on my mini.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Feb 28, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> May I suggest trying Fangshi springs? They're really soft compared to other types I've tried in spring swaps. In fact I might try it myself on my mini.



I do have an extra set of mini fangshi springs.... I'll try that tomorrow or something depending on how much free time I have. I was going to put wittwo springs in it.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 28, 2014)

Cool. I have an extra set of normal Fangshi springs. Do you know if they use the same springs for mini/normal Fangshi?


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Mar 22, 2014)

Slight bump

Mini weilong does not work well with wittwo springs, maru stock cx3 springs, or dayan springs. I've switched them back to stock mini weilong springs. Seems like it needs something slightly softer but the same length as the stock springs but not quite wittwo soft.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 26, 2014)

Does the moyu weilong feel square and stable? Im a roux solver and i need a fast, sqaure, and stable cube that does not easily flex.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Oct 27, 2014)

nightlitezzz said:


> I've only had experience with a 54mm WeiLong. It feels very very very square but it's incredibly smooth and fast..



Thank you. The 57 mm shouldn't be different then.


----------



## EpiCuber7 (Jan 6, 2015)

Does the MoYu WeiLong V2 White (specifically, http://bit.ly/1wlJjN9) come pre lubed?


----------



## Alphalpha (Jan 7, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> Does the moyu weilong feel square and stable? Im a roux solver and i need a fast, sqaure, and stable cube that does not easily flex.



It's a bit rounded at the edge, but it slices beautifully. I shift to M and S slice algs for F2L when I'm using mine. Incidentally, my white Weilong is a bit more bubbly and springy than my black one. They're both great though. Very square and very accurate in turning despite the fact they can easily spin 180.



EpiCuber7 said:


> Does the MoYu WeiLong V2 White (specifically, http://bit.ly/1wlJjN9) come pre lubed?



Mine did not come pre-lubed, but it is awesome!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jan 7, 2015)

Should I get a mini Weilong to try it out? I like the 57mm


----------



## NooberCuber (Mar 24, 2015)

I got an unstickered black Weilong V2 from the cubicle.us this past week

I like it so far, very smooth, smoother than my Aolong v2
I'm still breaking it in but I'm having some issues.

Even though my tensions aren't loose
the weilong seems to have trouble cornercutting 45 and past that
the corner seems to catch on the edge in the E layer or on the center piece 
I've tried tightening the cube but the same thing still happens.
I know I'll never need to cut 45 but it should be able to cut with ease if I try.
the reverse cutting is fine though

Any suggestions?


----------

